# that the cook didn’t give notice after all



## ovvpapatya

Luckily, Miss Bridges and Miss Fell seemed to like one another. Rose suspected that actually Miss Bridges would have liked anybody who was prepared to educate Bella – or at least try. It also helped that Miss Fell had made a special visit to the kitchens, and had been so very gracious to Mrs Jones about the orange syllabub she served at the supper the first night, that the cook didn’t give notice after all.

*Neyse ki, Bayan Bridges ve Bayan Fell birbirlerini seviyora benziyorlardı. Rose, Bayan Bridges’in, Bella’yı eğitmek için hazırlanan herhangi birini sevmesinden şüphe duyuyordu aslında – ya da en azından böyle bir şeyi denemesinden. Bayan Fell’in, mutfağa yapmış olduğu özel ziyaret, ve Bayan Jones’a, ilk gece yemekte servis edilen portakallı tatlıyla ilgili oldukça bağışlayıcı davranmasının da yardımı olmuştu……….*

*"*that the cook didn’t give notice after all" cümlesini anlayamadım. Fikri olan var mı acaba?


----------



## TekYelken

Merhaba,

Benim çevirim şöyle;

_Allahtan Bayan Bridges ile Bayan Fell birbirlerini sever gibiydiler. Rose aslında Bayan Bridges'in Bella'yı eğitmeye çalışan veya en azından bunu deneyen herhangi birini seveceğine inanıyordu. Buna, Bayan Fell'in ilk gece mutfağa yapmış olduğu özel ziyaret ve Bayan Jones'a akşam yemeğinde sunulan portakal tatlısı konusunda çok yardımcı olmuş olması ve aşçının onu nede olsa mutfaktan kovmamış olmasının de katkısı olmuştu._

Umarım faydası olur.


----------



## kalamazoo

"that the cook didn't give notice" goes with the "so gracious."  The sentence means that the reason that the cook didn't give notice after all was because Miss Fell had been so gracious about the syllabub.  

It's probably an easier construction to understand when the second part isn't negative. For example you could say:

Miss Fell was so ungracious about the syllabub that the cook gave notice.


----------



## TekYelken

You are right kalamazoo,

So we should make a little change in the translation;

_Allahtan Bayan Bridges ile Bayan Fell birbirlerini sever gibiydiler. Rose aslında Bayan Bridges'in Bella'yı eğitmeye çalışan veya en azından bunu deneyen herhangi birini seveceğine inanıyordu. Buna, Bayan Fell'in ilk gece mutfağa yapmış olduğu özel ziyaret ve akşam yemeğinde sunulan portakal tatlısı konusunda Bayan Jones'a çok yardımcı olmuş olması ve ne de olsa bu sayede aşçı tarafından mutfaktan kovulmamış olmasının de katkısı olmuştu._

_Sanırım daha güzel oldu.  _


----------



## ovvpapatya

thank you


----------



## Guner

Aslında hafif bir nüans var burada. Önce şunu soylemek gerekiyor. Burada aşci Bayan Jones. İşveren Bayan Bridges. Bayan Fell'in de ziyaretçi olduğunu düsünelim. Bu durumda tercüme:

*Neyse ki, *_Bayan Bridges ile Bayan Fell birbirlerini sever gibiydiler.__Rose aslında Bayan Bridges'in Bella'yı eğitmeye çalışan veya en azından bunu deneyen herhangi birini seveceğine inanıyordu.__Buna, Bayan Fell'in ilk gece mutfağa yapmış olduğu özel ziyaret ve akşam yemeğinde sunulan portakal tatlısı konusunda *evin aşçısı *Bayan Jones'a çok yardımcı olmuş olması ve ne de olsa bu sayede *aşçının istifa etmemis olmasinin* da katkısı olmuştu._

Give notice: Istifa etmek anlamina da gelir.

Sevgiler,


----------



## TekYelken

Guner said:


> Aslında hafif bir nüans var burada. Önce şunu soylemek gerekiyor. Burada aşci Bayan Jones. İşveren Bayan Bridges. Bayan Fell'in de ziyaretçi olduğunu düsünelim. Bu durumda tercüme:
> 
> *Neyse ki, *_Bayan Bridges ile Bayan Fell birbirlerini sever gibiydiler.__Rose aslında Bayan Bridges'in Bella'yı eğitmeye çalışan veya en azından bunu deneyen herhangi birini seveceğine inanıyordu.__Buna, Bayan Fell'in ilk gece mutfağa yapmış olduğu özel ziyaret ve akşam yemeğinde sunulan portakal tatlısı konusunda *evin aşçısı *Bayan Jones'a çok yardımcı olmuş olması ve ne de olsa bu sayede *aşçının istifa etmemis olmasinin* da katkısı olmuştu._
> 
> Give notice: Istifa etmek anlamina da gelir.
> 
> Sevgiler,


 
Hikayenin öncesinde olup biten de önemli tabi. Aşçı daha önce böyle bir imada bulunduysa dediğiniz mantıklı olur. 

_*Give notice*_ deyimi burada sadece *ikaz etmek* anlamında da kullanılmış olabilir. Hangi anlamda kullanılmış olduğu sanırım sadece hikayenin geri kalanından çıkarılabilir.


----------



## Guner

Selam TekYelken,
Tabii ki hikayenin geri kalanı yardimci olacaktir, burada size katılıyorum. Ben de bunun üzerine, beraber çalıştığım biri ingiliz diğeri Avustralya menşeğili iki iş arkadaşıma sordum fikirlerini. Onlar da, eldeki kısıtlı yazı içeriği nedeniyle benimle hemfikir olduklarını söylediler. Ayrıca her ikisi de yazı tekniğini gereksiz derecede kompleks buldular  Yani bocalamakta hepimiz haklıyız anlaşılan !

Sevgiler,
Barış


----------



## kalamazoo

Well, I am lost in the Turkish here, but I can explain the English.  "Giving notice" means that the cook told the employer that she, the cook, would be leaving the employer and not be working there any more. (The "notice" refers to the period of time before the person leaves the job.  If you give one week's notice, you tell your employer that you are leaving in a week.)  Why the cook?  Well, this is really kind of a little joke, because in English novels, the cooks are always quitting suddenly. So even though the cook hasn't been discussed, it can still be assumed that the cook is likely to be on the verge of giving notice, just because most cooks are.


----------



## Guner

Thanks kalamazoo. That's pretty much how I traslated it too. I do believe the cook is mentioned if not discussed as Mrs Jones. And just to be sure I asked two colleagues of mine both having English (one with British and one with Australian) as their mother tongue and they agreed with me, hence you too. But I wasn't aware of the retention problem with cooks in English novels


----------

